# With $6000 budget, I am trying to buy a permanent home in Ontario, I don't care where



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

With $6000 budget, I am trying to buy a permanent home in Ontario, I don't care where. I checked Realtor.ca & Kijiji, but they haven't been helpful. I am on welfare, so it doesn't matter where I live. I am just trying to buy the cheapest home I can. Where can I see homes on sale at the far north in Ontario? Do they have their own listing? How can I see such? Also, does cell phone work up there?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Sweet mother of god.....


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Mobile home? Cheap house? Bungalow? In Alberta, I saw this Mobile Home (which comes with the land able to be leased all year round) sold at $4000. I am looking for something like that in Ontario.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you mean $6000 down or $6000 all in? There are mobile homes you might be able to buy for $6000 down. I am fairly familiar with the Belleville area, there are some low priced properties to the east of Belleville and to the north. Also in Prince Edward County.
http://www.quinterealestate.ca/search-quinte-properties/


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

6000 All in. I am that poor. I don't mind living in a town of like 100 people though. (Which I expect the home sale price to be lower.)


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Like, these people must be selling homes time to time, but I can't see not a single home sale at the north in Realtor.ca. Where can I see their listing?


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow.You might want to consider buying $6000 of lottery tickets.You would have a better chance of winning the lottery .
So your "that poor",on welfare but can afford the internet? Whatever


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Internet is like $30 per month. Some homes are cheap. I am looking for that kind of home. http://www.soldbybailey.com/listing/30506584-104-third-street-hudson-ontario-p5t1j3/ I am looking for more of this kind of home. There are some on Kijiji for Alberta, but I can't find one for Ontario.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Aren't you better off renting? It's going to be very tough to find a house for $6,000


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I am not trying to find a good home. I am just trying to get my own home. I have been renting all my life. I don't even care even if there is no hot water.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Wilberbear, 
Even if you could buy your own place for $6000, you need to consider that there will be new monthly expenses that you are not paying now. Right now expenses like property tax, heating and electricity are probably covered in your monthly rent. But if you bought a place you would now have to pay for these along with TV, internet, upkeep, etc. 

So as others have suggested, renting is likely to be your best choice, and frankly is probably your only choice right now. 

Your other post asking about lending places like Moneymart indicates that you probably do not have good spending and budgeting habits. Those lending places take advantage of people who need money quickly and who not have good credit or a bank account. You should NOT be thinking about borrowing money from lenders like these. They charge you outrageous fees for borrowing and leave you worse off.

I strongly suggest you talk to a case worker, start by going into the office where you arrange your welfare and tell them you want to discuss your financial situation and some goals you have. You need to understand how much income you have and how much you spend each month and what you spend it on. Having your own place might be possible some day but you need to start with some basics first and move gradually to your larger goals.

Good luck


----------



## FI40 (Apr 6, 2015)

$30/mo for internet is crazy in your situation btw. Check www.earlyretirementextreme.com for frugality tips, that will help a lot.

Some people live in vans/trucks, and really enjoy it. I'm not joking. I'd strongly consider it if I didn't have a family. It could be an option? If you pay for a gym membership or something, you can use that for showers/washroom etc. Lots of freedom.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know why I'm commenting here but here it goes.

YOU ARE BENEFITING FROM MY TAX DOLLARS AND YOU TREAT YOURSELF TO THE INTERNET, A CELL PHONE AND MANAGED TO SAVE $6000????? 

I am sorry for being blunt and I don't care if it insults you because you sure have insulted me!

Whatever the reason you are on welfare - I will not judge because I would like to believe you truly need it - my opinion is you should use welfare money to better your life and get out of whatever jam you are in. If you think your $30/mth for internet + whatever you pay for your cell phone is nothing, well then I think you owe me a refund!! 
Here I am being frugal about my internet and phone bills, yet my tax dollars are FUNDING YOUR LUXURY!!

I apologize to all I have offended - but I am really livid about all this!


----------



## FI40 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mortgage u/w said:


> I don't know why I'm commenting here but here it goes.
> 
> YOU ARE BENEFITING FROM MY TAX DOLLARS AND YOU TREAT YOURSELF TO THE INTERNET, A CELL PHONE AND MANAGED TO SAVE $6000?????
> 
> ...


Go easy. Some people just aren't aware there are ways to reduce or avoid these costs. It's better to try to help with that than just blast them, IMO.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Talk to the government regarding reducing welfare. As for now, I am focusing on buying my own home with cash advance to pay off with welfare over a year or 2.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

FI40 said:


> Go easy. Some people just aren't aware there are ways to reduce or avoid these costs. It's better to try to help with that than just blast them, IMO.


In that case, ask us exactly that and/or how you can get off of welfare. I will respect that more than you stating your costs are 'nothing much'. You're basically telling us that while you are living off the government (the working class citizens) you are benefiting from the same luxury items (internet, phone) as everyone else, managed to save some money and ready to afford a home of your own. I assume you have a car, several pets and enjoy a vacation down south from time to time? Remind me why I am working again?? 

To answer the question you haven't asked, start off by cancelling your internet subscription and any other subscriptions you have. If you are not mentally or physically challenged, get your act together and start working for a living. You'll maybe then appreciate what the working class has done for you.

EDIT: Sorry FI40, I though you were the OP. My comment applies to OP regardless.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

wilberbear said:


> Talk to the government regarding reducing welfare. As for now, I am focusing on buying my own home with cash advance to pay off with welfare over a year or 2.


Please read my previous post. You obviously don't get it.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't plan to get off welfare. Don't have a car or a pet. Just going to get a cheap home, move in, watch TV & surf online for the rest of my life. As for food, I eat mostly canned foods or such. The way I spend money, welfare is sufficient for me & I can spare money for internet. Also, if I eat a little less in quality, I am able to pay off cash advance in a year or 2. (Since it's only $6000.)


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Which specific sentence in your previous post says something about me having to deal with your refund claim as opposed to the government handling such? If you have an issue with the law, demand to the government, not me. What I said stands & preempts your demand.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I found 2 good deals. Trying to contact them.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-house-for-sa...me/1145725729?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

https://www.realtor.ca/Residential/...17-155-COLONIZATION-AVE-DRYDEN-Ontario-P8N2M5

It will be tough to skimp to pay off the cash advance, but once that is done, I can probably spare more money for food. Even if the shelter cost gets higher, I can at least live alone. (Worth it for me.)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Such homes are available on realtor.ca somewhat, but I suspect they are rare to see because there is a fee to place homes on MLS and if the home is only $6000, it would not be worth it to pay such a fee. I think you might have more luck looking on kijiji or craigslist. 

This is the cheapest one I could find in Ontario. Note, they are selling it as a lot only, which means the house is pretty much uninhabitable. 
https://www.realtor.ca/Residential/...KENZIE-AVENUE-EAST-ATIKOKAN-ON-Ontario-P0T1C0

Here is one for $8800, and it has lots of pics so you can see exactly what you'd be getting. This one is a duplex so you could even rent out the other half. 
http://www.chrisjoubert.ca/26 birch.html

From Kijiji:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-house-for-sa...me/1145725729?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I would very much recommend against getting a cash advance, though. I looked at easyFinancial and their rates are 30-47% per year. If you got a loan for $6000, and you paid it off in 2 years, you would have to pay almost $350/month to be able to do that. And your total cost would be over $8000 by the time you were done. If your whole income is $1000/mo, you will have to pay let's say $150 in utilities and $150 in property tax or land lease (if you get a mobile home). That leaves you $350/mo to eat, pay internet, transportation, whatever else after your loan payments. It seems really tight to me.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

So you blame the government for your so-called poverty? I have no issues with the government when they are trying to help people who truly deserve it. I do have issues with people like you. I honestly have no pity for your situation because it seems to me you are abusing the system rather than appreciate it. You seem very capable of earning your own income but choose not to out of laziness or whatever non-merited excuse you have.

If you need advice on how to further abuse my hard earned tax dollars, find a forum who has people with your mindset.


----------



## FI40 (Apr 6, 2015)

wilberbear said:


> I don't plan to get off welfare. Don't have a car or a pet. Just going to get a cheap home, move in, watch TV & surf online for the rest of my life. As for food, I eat mostly canned foods or such. The way I spend money, welfare is sufficient for me & I can spare money for internet. Also, if I eat a little less in quality, I am able to pay off cash advance in a year or 2. (Since it's only $6000.)


Wait, what? You clearly are of sound mind as you're typing coherent replies. You don't need help finding properties. If you plan to surf online for the rest of your life, why not learn how to code or build websites, or anything else that can be done solely on the internet that makes money, and start a business where you can work from home? It's more fulfilling than just doing nothing productive, whether you feel guilty or not about taking advantage of the system.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

If you have a problem with the law, argue with the government. As for me, I am only concerned about what to do with the money given to me. As for learning coding or building websites, such seems too tedious (unless building like 90's websites which I already can do) & not very profitable unless my issues are sorted out, not to mention requiring a bigger capital than this. (Sever maintenance fees seem to cost a lot.) Simply put, I am not motivated.

$300 per month for food is more than enough for me. I get to spend like $10 every day. I can do that for 2 years.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

wilberbear said:


> As for me, I am only concerned about what to do with the money given to me.


Give it back to me. Its the least you can do for all the years I supported you thus far.

Incredible!


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

wilberbear said:


> Talk to the government regarding reducing welfare. As for now, I am focusing on buying my own home with cash advance to pay off with welfare over a year or 2.
> 
> Simply put, I am not motivated.





Too funny.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Make the demand to the government.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you allowed to collect welfare if you own a house? Will moving from where you are, to a different town, cause you to lose your welfare?

The mobile home or trailer in a park may be the answer. There are some cheap ones but not close to a town or stores. They are advertised on Kijiji all the time. Be sure and check if it is a year round park, most are these days but some shut down in winter.

I'm not going to judge anyone for being on welfare without knowing the circumstances. I think you deserve praise for being frugal with your money, planning ahead and trying to better yourself. I don't think you are a bum. I wish you could buy a trailer or mobile home, someplace near a town where you might be able to find a job, even part time and get a better break in life.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Perusing around Kijiji ads I found this, brand new unfinished cottage for $12000. I know it is over your budget but if a new one goes for that, an old one may be in your price range if one comes up. I know the area, not far from Tweed.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-real-e...le/1145335406?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Note the lot rent and for some reason they charge more for year round use than seasonal.

The McGregor one could be a good deal too. Definitely worth looking into. Be nice if you found a place with bus service, or bicycle distance to town.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah. The welfare pays for "shelter", not "rent". As for the cost, mobile home costs about the same (well, a little less if the cash advance is paid off) as renting. It's not like living in a regular home.

Yeah, I am obviously not looking for apartment or any such "normal" home. I am looking for cheap ones. I am having trouble finding a lot where I can park my home all year round (or bring my own trailer). 

I am looking into reserve army as a part time job. (Can't get a job anywhere else, but I am hoping military jobs are easier to get.) Welfare lets me make $200 additional income before reducing welfare. However, even if I can't get any part time job, I don't really care eating lesser quality food for 2 years. I don't look forward to much in life including exceptionally good food. You are welcome to demand to the government to reduce tax & welfare though. I am not demanding you to pay those taxes. I am just using what I can as a matter of entitled social agreement (society is formed & entitled to services as a matter of mutual social agreements) & laws. If you don't like it, then change the laws. Vote someone else. I don't make demands for the others to pay higher taxes for welfare.

Cash advance doesn't let me borrow above $3000. I am going to borrow $3000 from my credit card, I am going to borrow $3000 from money mart. That's my maximum budget. So, the home I buy has to be $6000 or less. I don't really need hot water or such fancy things. The McGregor guy says to call after 6, so I am waiting.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

As an aside, if you can't save $6000 for the home, what makes you think you can pay it back (ignoring the ridiculous interest rates from those sources of capital)?


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

Here you go.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-house-for-sa...se/1145505721?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I can save $6000. It just takes too long. Like now? I pay $400 for rent including internet. I spend about $500 for food. That gives me $100 spare each month, which comes to 60 months to save up the money. I don't want to wait that long. If I skimp on food, I can have $300 spare each month. That's still 20 months. I want to get my own home immediately now. I have a "mental disability" (simply think paranoia for now) which an isolated quiet environment is better for me. So, a mobile home in a quiet neighborhood is worth paying the interests on cash advance for me.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

wilberbear said:


> I can save $6000. It just takes too long. Like now? I pay $400 for rent including internet. I spend about $500 for food. That gives me $100 spare each month, which comes to 60 months to save up the money. I don't want to wait that long. If I skimp on food, I can have $300 spare each month. That's still 20 months. I want to get my own home immediately now. I have a "mental disability" (simply think paranoia for now) which an isolated quiet environment is better for me. So, a mobile home in a quiet neighborhood is worth paying the interests on cash advance for me.


Wow, you spent more on food than me.

Mortgage U/W, while I agree with 99% of your posts in this thread, I think a cell phone is basically a utility/necessity in the modern world.

@OP: you're borrowing with your credit card? Do you know what the interest is going to cost you?

This thread is awesome.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, food, alcohol & miscellaneous including lottery tickets (just tried for fun). 

I think I was told 20 something percent. Can't remember, but sounded cheaper than Money Mart.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

This is guaranteed to end poorly. Any 'house' you buy for $6K is going to need emergency repairs to make it habitable and you'll have to pay for those at the worst possible time. The county/city/whatever can come in and declare the home uninhabitable and kick you out until you get the proper repairs done. Given the price you want to pay, this could very well happen.

I'm shocked you can get a 3K limit on a CC when on welfare. 

Regardless of your financing ideas (ludicrous), your best course of action is probably buying an old camper van or RV. 6K can easily get you in to one with money to spare for repairs. Stay in the city and drive around from walmart to walmart. $1000 for an old truck camper and another couple grand for a POS truck.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Uh, what did you think we were talking about by "mobile home" & trailer?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

wilberbear said:


> Uh, what did you think we were talking about by "mobile home" & trailer?


Not that. A Mobile home or trailer would typically refer to an ATCO style trailer that may or may not be mounted on wheels, but is not primarily intended to be driven consistently.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Ah, that's what you mean. I don't have a car. Also, I prefer to stay in one place. I already found a seller. That Kijiji link I provided earlier. $5500. That's a good deal for me.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

To my knowledge you must have a permanent address to collect welfare or disability. The mobile home could be a good deal if you are handy and have some tools, and can do your own repairs. Mobile homes are hard to sell and hard to finance, don't be afraid to offer less money or ask for payment terms.

Don't mention price or terms until you satisfy yourself over the phone that it is something you are interested in. Once you get acquainted and maybe look at the place you could try offering $500 down and $100 a month until it is paid off. Don't forget your lot rent and utilities and you will probably have to spend money on repairs. If he wants all cash try offering $3000 cash down, or less if it needs work.

There is not much to a mobile home and most repairs are not difficult or expensive. Roof leaks are the worst also, be sure it does not have aluminum wiring. If it does there are ways to deal with it and make it safe but it does affect the value.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I've emailed the seller some inquiries, but she is not very responsive. I suppose I will wait until tomorrow. 

I would prefer to get a seasonal job, make $10, 000, then buy a more expensive mobile home at Realtor.ca. However, none of my job applications has been offered an interview. I have applied to office assistant, warehouse laborer, McDonald, farm hand, etc, but haven't gotten any interview nor any excuse for rejection including McDonald. Military reserve is an option, but I am too out of shape. I am basically stuck with disability welfare. 

That said, if someone here is pissed off at me getting welfare & wants me to work, if you hire me, I am willing to work. Let me know if you are offering a job. I don't mind moving anywhere in Ontario. I am a high school graduate with a mental disability (paranoia) but physically capable.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

This employer hires people with disabilities.

http://employabilities.ab.ca/2014/01/tim-hortons-hires-people-with-disabilities/


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Not quite sure what your point is. You want me to take a screenshot of my past emails sending resumes then post it here? If there is an incentive for it (like offering me a job, or some cash), then I don't mind doing it.

For the record, I don't mention (well, my original resume didn't) my "disability" on my resume. I wasn't offered an interview anyway from any single job I applied.

I would love to work like half a year as a farmer, miner, logger or a deckhand (fisher). Quick cash. I would love that. I've applied to some farming jobs but didn't get any interview. Does anyone know how I can apply to mining job (not some technician stuff, just plain old mining labor with pickax or whatever)? Didn't get logging or fishing job neither although I doubt they would get a lot of job applications.


----------



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

Reading this thread I don't know if I should either laugh or cry.

Somebody obviously have too much time in there hands.

I think we are feeding a troll. Not even quite sure of what advice or help he really needs.

IF 

you are for REAL. Then I offer you this. 

Think outside of yourself. You are worth more than how you are living or planning to live. 
Contribute however/whatever you can. 
No matter how destitute you might think there always somebody around that you could make a difference in. 

As I see it you do not need a $6000 shelter, you need a goal in life.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I have no interest in contributing. Don't really have a goal neither. I said temporary seasonal job. Was just gonna work for 10 grands then quit. Anyway, I found the home already. We are in the middle of paperworks. In case that doesn't work out, I am also currently submitting resumes just in case. Signing up with an employment agency & also contacted an orphanage in Peterborough to see if there is a job or if I can get room & board for volunteer works. (So that I can save my welfare money more to buy such home.)


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Get busy living or get busy dying.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

It is amazing how so many people here who have very close to zero knowledge about the OP's circumstances are nonetheless able to judge him/her and provide direction on what he/she should be doing in life. 

Maybe they have personal experience with mental illness and extreme poverty. Let's give them the benefit of the doubt. I am surprised to find so many people here who can offer informed opinions on this.


----------



## Articuno (Jun 24, 2012)

Paranoia is not a disability. It's hard to have sympathy unless you have very bad schizophrenia. Even then, I think the main issue is your attitude not your disability. You probably don't get replies to your resume because they can see that you sat around for the last few years doing nothing, which is a red flag. If you can get any transportation (even a bicycle, lol), go visit some farms who are hiring helpers and talk to them directly. You'll be much more likely to get a job.

P.S. - You might want to wait for this: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ed-income-strategy-advocates/article28936544/
Not sure how far out it is, but Mortgage u/w may soon be paying you a basic living wage. :biggrin:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

wilberbear said:


> Not quite sure what your point is. You want me to take a screenshot of my past emails sending resumes then post it here?


I'm sorry that some of the forum members have replied here and assumed you're a troll (they think you made up this story). I'm surprised how negative the replies have been.

They just can't identify with your situation and so they think you aren't real. And they're being rude.

Stay positive, and you have to keep trying with the job applications. I counted how many applications I sent during my last job hunt, and it was close to 100 applications in total before I got any good job offers. Yeah it's a tough process and jobs don't come easy.

I think it would be a good idea to ask the welfare office, or maybe drop into any Service Canada location in any city, to get tips about job hunting and job placement. I've found the people at Service Canada to be generally pretty willing to help. Approach someone politely and smile a lot. They'll point you to more info and resources.


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

I totally get why you want to own. We've been both tenants and landlords for the past 10 years and I can't tell how happy I am with the thought of moving back in to our own place next year, no more landlords. 

Now having said that your's a classic FIRE (early retirement) problem. How do you retire early if you and the wife both don't each have 6 figure incomes and a low cost of living. The way others have done is to find a way of making more money. Typically through investing or a successful business. Here I'm thinking of ABREBLSPY over at MMM forums. He did it on two average salaries by flipping real estate. You need to find a way to find an "out of the box" way of thinking to improve your financial situation. As you financial situation improves you'll have more options to find a real home.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't understand those who have pity. This person is clearly coherent, rational (in his own twisted way but nonetheless) and physically capable of EARNING an income. They also clearly seem to know their rights and laws (the ones that benefit them obviously). Reading things like "not motivated to work", "have no interest in contributing", "work for 10k then quit" and etc, is hard to feel sorry for. One who is clearly abusing the system, wants only what benefits them, has no goals in life, hiding behind excuses and one who is literally laughing at the working class, is in my opinion a disgrace. 

For my sake (and others), I just hope this thread is an early April fools joke!


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Disgrace or not (which I couldn't care less), this is real. Although my disability issue was not the topic I opened which was about low priced homes, since I am on low budget for the rest of my life (not just home but anything else), this place might be useful. So, I am clearing up just in case.

It was weird how some people made unfounded claims by talking out of ***. There is a possibility that I might be making these up for whatever reason you claim, but there is also a possibility that all these might be real. A possibility doesn't mean anything. Just because something is possible doesn't mean it is true nor can be pretended (unacceptable) as a fact. It is not meaningful; it is inadmissible; it is automatically false (until proven, that is). Possibility & certainty are 2 different things; a guess is not meaningful nor relevant. A guess is inadmissible & false automatically (in terms of the definition & convention of the concept of fact) even without being disproven. Also, when disproven, even the possibility becomes 0. Also, claiming something impossible to be possible (or claiming something possible to be impossible) is also invalid. Your guess is simple not important nor relevant. It is just that I am pointing out how a possibility is worth nothing. It is false until proven otherwise even if possible; even the possibility becomes 0 if disproven.

Now that I ranted over that issue, let's disprove.

http://www.mcss.gov.on.ca/en/mcss/programs/social/odsp/income_support/IS_Eligibility.aspx

"Meeting the definition means that:

you have a substantial mental or physical impairment that is continuous or recurrent, and is expected to last one year or more and

your impairment directly results in a substantial restriction in your ability to work, care for yourself, or take part in community life and

your impairment, its duration and restrictions have been verified by an approved health care professional

Your caseworker will give you a Disability Determination Package for you and your health care provider(s) to fill out.

Specialized ministry staff will review your completed package to determine if you meet the program’s definition of a person with a disability. "

This is how ODSP eligibility is processed. I am eligible according to the standard guidelines. 

In my case, "paranoia" means that I feel incensed anger all the time with urges against everyone on every single issue. After a suicide attempt with sleeping pill overdose, I was hospitalized, my doctors filled out the ODSP form, it was eligible apparently. 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CdClm8GUUAAcPal.jpg

So, I covered ODSP eligibility. Now, here is a photo proof for my attempt with job, my ODSP status, my online ID, my doctor's diagnosis. 

Anyway, in terms of this issue of buying a cheap home, I contacted the seller yesterday. She is not very responsive with email replies although we did briefly agree for the purchase over the phone & 1 email reply yesterday. I am going to see how this works out.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Lets hope your purchase goes through so we can end this thread.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Mortgage, how can you, through the miracle of the Internet, assess the OP's ability to work, or his/her employability? Who the hell are you to make that call? Are you a doctor? A psychiatrist? If you were, you would not be diagnosing someone on the basis of web forum posts. And if you aren't, you aren't qualified. The poster came here looking advice on buying a house, not abuse from someone who doesn't know enough about the situation to make any sort of judgement.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Davis said:


> Mortgage, how can you, through the miracle of the Internet, assess the OP's ability to work, or his/her employability? Who the hell are you to make that call? Are you a doctor? A psychiatrist? If you were, you would not be diagnosing someone on the basis of web forum posts. And if you aren't, you aren't qualified. The poster came here looking advice on buying a house, not abuse from someone who doesn't know enough about the situation to make any sort of judgement.


You're right. I may have gotten a little carried away.

On that note, I am no longer commenting on this thread because I have no advice to offer.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

^ It is a rare person on a web forum who admits they got carried away. Respect.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

ODSP is different than social assistance (welfare) and I think this may have been the start of the misunderstanding.

If a person is disabled and can't work it is a different scenario than a person collecting social benefits simply because they don't feel like working.

I would suggest the OP call around to local trailer parks and talk to the superintendents. They sometimes know of a place for sale cheap.

An acquaintance of my dad bought a small trailer in a park just outside Woodstock, Ontario for $3500. It was an estate sale and the family just wanted to rid themselves of the monthly park fees.

I recently heard the guy moved into a nursing home. Give the park a call and ask if the trailer is available again or they may have something else or sell something for a monthly payment.

http://campinghub.ca/city/sunpark-hidden-valley-estates/


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

She is not answering text, email or phone. Looks like she doesn't want to do business with me. My next option would be to get a job (preferably a temporary seasonal job as it is extremely jarring to be around other people although it is still jarring even when I am alone due to paranoia of physical infringement in my head) to buy a more expensive home through a realtor... which hasn't worked so far. (Not even 1 interview from not even Macdonald. I showed the photo of an employment agency card just in case someone thinks I am lying about the efforts in job search.)


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

Most trailer parks are seasonal. They are not permanent homes but for rich people looking for seasonal getaway. Some mobile homes are offered year round to live in (like the one I found), but it is difficult to find one nor to finish the deal.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

wilberbear said:


> Most trailer parks are seasonal. They are not permanent homes but for rich people looking for seasonal getaway. Some mobile homes are offered year round to live in (like the one I found), but it is difficult to find one nor to finish the deal.


That particular park is year round.

Sometimes the parks need a maintenance person to do chores around the place, cutting grass on a riding mower type of work.........and may offer discounted rent instead of payment.


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

wilberbear said:


> Most trailer parks are seasonal. They are not permanent homes but for rich people looking for seasonal getaway. Some mobile homes are offered year round to live in (like the one I found), but it is difficult to find one nor to finish the deal.


I posted a link below with some nice homes for around $1000.00

Be sure the copper and wiring are still intact.

http://auctions.buildingdetroit.org/BuyNow/SoldHouses


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't have an American citizenship nor green card although I would love to marry an American for green card. Like, I could marry an American farmer's daughter and farm for the rest of my life in a quaint quiet countryside home. Maybe I am going to sign up for a countryside dating agency or something. (Not a 100% joke.)

I just got in contact with my seller again. She must have been busy.


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

wilberbear said:


> I don't have an American citizenship nor green card although I would love to marry an American for green card. Like, I could marry an American farmer's daughter and farm for the rest of my life in a quaint quiet countryside home. Maybe I am going to sign up for a countryside dating agency or something. (Not a 100% joke.)
> 
> I just got in contact with my seller again. She must have been busy.


An Amish Pennsylvania farmer's daughter would be a nice find, a freshly butchered chicken and hot apple pie for dinner, laundry hanging out in the breeze, sweet.

About that trailer, you will never get a mortgage because the land underneath them is rented.

No mortgage company will touch them.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't afford it. The land lease fee is $350. That is too high, especially if I were to pay off the cash advance ($5500). Electricity & internet (minimum cheap entertainment) cost about $150. That's $500 just for living. Even if I use about $300 for food & miscellaneous, that's only $200 every month to pay off the cash advance which isn't enough. Also, I assume there to be property tax & such.

So, I am going to try to save up some money for 3 months so that I can get less cash advance to buy such home. I am also signing up with another employment agency (they specialize in getting jobs to ODSP recipients, which I am hoping to mean that the employers are forced to be stuck with me.) which would get me some extra income.

Also, there were some people talking about other trailers & trailer parks. I would love to have their contact information if you have them. After 3 months of saving money, I am going to be calling them.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't live without TV, fridge or internet... I need technology. I am serious about farmer's daughter though. Tried googling such agencies, then I stopped because they might not necessarily date me (possibly for a few different reasons) upon full disclosure of myself.

Anyway, my immediate goal right now is to save up some money. Gonna eat less to save up on welfare money, gonna see how this new job agency specializing in ODSP recipients works out. After 3 months (or longer), it is back to finding & buying a mobile home with less (if not 0) cash advance.


----------



## Articuno (Jun 24, 2012)

How about a bum or bum's daughter? There must be bums in the United States.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't provide much assistance in terms of finding an existing home for $6,000 but I occasionally read articles by people who are involved in the tiny house movement. Commercially constructed new tiny homes are listed on Kijiji between $4,500 and  $7,000. . Land is a problem but there is a group in Kingston talking about getting lots for $3,000 and $50/month for unlimited power. 

There is a Tiny House Community with links to groups of enthusiasts throughout North America, including Ontario. Even if the tiny house movement is not for you, those folks may have some leads on cheap homes or other cheap living arrangements. 

Gotta admit, I am not much help but your idea is pretty interesting. People all over the world live happily in cheap, basic living spaces. There is even a place in Southern California where people just drive up with their old trailer or camper and set it down. Instant home, rent free. It's called Slab City.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

This could be the saddest thread I have seen on here. No ambition to even try to better your lot?

If you get a actual home, you will have legal fees to transact and then some sort of property tax as well and maintenance too.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

wilberbear said:


> I can't live without TV, fridge or internet... I need technology. I am serious about farmer's daughter though. Tried googling such agencies, then I stopped because they might not necessarily date me (possibly for a few different reasons) upon full disclosure of myself.
> 
> Anyway, my immediate goal right now is to save up some money. Gonna eat less to save up on welfare money, gonna see how this new job agency specializing in ODSP recipients works out. After 3 months (or longer), it is back to finding & buying a mobile home with less (if not 0) cash advance.


Home Depot has a job fair on right now.
http://jobs.homedepotjobs.ca/search-jobs.php


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

wilberbear said:


> Some homes are cheap. I am looking for that kind of home. http://www.soldbybailey.com/listing...pulated areas ... resulting in less coverage.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

wilberbear said:


> I found 2 good deals. Trying to contact them ...


Windsor will definitely be a lot better for cell phone coverage etc.




wilberbear said:


> It will be tough to skimp to pay off the cash advance, but once that is done, I can probably spare more money for food. Even if the shelter cost gets higher, I can at least live alone. (Worth it for me.)


Just make sure you are including all the costs before making an offer ... the trailer my folks had in Florida had lawyers fees to buy and once they owned it, the city charged property taxes and the park charged monthly fees for grass cutting, road maintenance, water/sewer supply etc.


Better yet ... as the owner who is selling what fees they pay as well as roughly how much it is.


Cheers


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't really need phone. Once I get everything done, I am going to disconnect my cell phone. Need internet & TV for some minimum entertainment, but I can live without phone.

That Kingston group sounds good, but if I have to pay 3k for land & 7k for home, I might just as well buy 10k mobile homes on Realtor.ca.

Many places are hiring, but I was never offered an interview. I think I am going to try if this new employment agency (they specialize in ODSP recipients, which I am hoping means that the employers are forced to be stuck with me) can work out a job for me.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

tygrus said:


> This could be the saddest thread I have seen on here. No ambition to even try to better your lot?
> 
> If you get a actual home, you will have legal fees to transact and then some sort of property tax as well and maintenance too.



tyg i don't find the thread sad, i think this person is sincere & i think he has alluded to a real medical predicament. A psychological predicament. Which means a psychosocial predicament. It would be very challenging for such a person to be able to land or hold a job, so he is being realistic about himself.

in fact, he seems to have done a good job understanding his ailment & understanding what it means for his whole life. How his ailment is going to impose limitations.

there's no question of ambition or lack-of-ambition or pull-yourself-together. What's remarkable is that the OP is trying so hard to find a refuge & a home for himself. What's endearing is that, in the midst of his search, he even keeps trying to find a job. He likes farm work & outdoor work, he says.

to the OP: i hope you'll keep posting here. As you can see, folks here want to be of help. Sooner or later, there will be a solution to your housing dilemma & in the meantime you're doing a fine job searching as hard as you can. I thought that suggestion upthread about trying to locate near a country bus line or within bicycle distance of urban amenities was right-on-the-money. Not that a bicycle will do you anything during the winter months, though.

if you do find a home somewhere in the boondocks, imho you'd really need a phone plus a beater car, at least in wintertime.


----------



## wilberbear (Mar 7, 2016)

I have no money to buy a car. I can't drive anyway. Don't have the license. I was never interested in cars even before the "disability" when I dropped out of college.

My main immediate focus is getting a job via that special employment agency specializing in ODSP recipients. Even if the employers don't want to hire me, if they force them to, then I would be hired.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

wilberbear I think you have a plan and can get a mobile home or trailer if you stick to it. The key will be to find an owner who will sell on reasonable terms, you will probably have to make a small down payment and monthly payments to the owner but this will be a lot easier than some payday loan place and NO interest to pay.

You might check out some camp grounds and mobile home parks for one with reasonable lot rent then target that park by asking the manager if they know anyone who is behind on lot rent, or wants to sell, or is not using their unit. You could put up a flyer on the bulletin board.

You might also ask if the camp ground needs part time help with mowing the grass, painting, emptying trash etc. I guarantee that they do. If you can find some employment right where you live, that would be all to the good. And you could adjust your hours to work around your disability.

Don't give up there are lots of ways to get at things if you are creative. Find out what the other person wants and see if you can come at some creative ways of giving it to them. There are better ways than going in debt to some loan shark place.

It so happens that the brother of a friend is in a similar situation. He was working as caretaker of an apartment house and lost his job which means he lost his free apartment as well. He found a trailer in a year round park which he was actually given for free. It was in bad repair and the park wanted it out, instead he fixed it up and painted it at a cost of only a few hundred $$$$ bucks. It is a 30 foot trailer and has a large closed in porch on the side. He has been living there all winter and is quite happy.

So, there are ways if you are creative and don't give up.

You do not state if you are handy with tools and fixing things but if you are,you can do a lot with an old trailer at low cost. I could tell you a few things to look for and how to fix them.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wilberbear said:


> I have no money to buy a car. I can't drive anyway. Don't have the license. I was never interested in cars even before the "disability" when I dropped out of college.
> 
> My main immediate focus is getting a job via that special employment agency specializing in ODSP recipients. Even if the employers don't want to hire me, if they force them to, then I would be hired.




ok i can see that you don't wish to own a car, it doesn't fit into your life at present.

i only mentioned a beater so you could shop for groceries & other provisions, especially during the winter months. If no car, i imagine you'd have to live no more than 2-4 km from a town or village. A litle bit further if you are a strong backpacker or could haul groceries on a small sled in winter.

no car & no phone plus living in isolation in a deep rural region means safety & security concerns as well. You'd have communication via the internet but rural regions as i know them often have power outages. How would you signal a broken leg, for example, if no phone, no power, no internet? (i agree that a car would not be helpful in a broken leg situation, though)

later: Rusty has some great ideas. His best advice in a nutshell: Don't Give Up.

Don't Give Up is a mantra. Wilber you are in a bit of a sticky situation but already you are being practical & realistic & you are working hard to solve problems. Please keep us posted from time to time, as you can see there are folks here who wish you well.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We certainly wish you well. Good luck!


----------

